# Can someone answer my question?



## lsj1313 (May 1, 2012)

I have made a contest. The only thing is, how do you choose a winner when the contest is over? And what do you do with prizes and stuff?


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

not all contest have prizes (I love the ones that do) most contest are for fun. The winners of your contest are chosen by you and so you'd post your results in a reply to your contest (like I am doing now) I've done several contests and at first I found it best to check out how other people were running their contests. The rules here on the forum are simple and so its pretty easy to get creative with contests. Hope this helped.


----------



## lsj1313 (May 1, 2012)

thanks


----------

